# (SD) LR Magic Trick's Otis QAA (Yellow)



## Eddiek14 (Feb 21, 2010)

Born March of 2008, Otis is 5 years old and is currently competing in the all-age stakes of AKC licensed field trials. Otis is a very loving and affectionate dog who loves running for anyone. He was the star of our annual Youth NRA seminar in Brookings South Dakota. Several children were able to run him on marks and enjoy his loving attitude. He is an extremely well bred yellow lab who's sire is FC CFC CAFC Taylorlab's Magic Trick and his dam is FC AFC CNAFC CFC Moonstones Hug and Moochie. He is qualified all-age with a win and a second in the qualifying and also had a qualifying third and fourth. Early in his career he had several placements and JAM's in the Derby. In the last year he had an open JAM. We purchased Otis from David Aul in June of this year and will be competing with him in the all-age stakes this fall. Otis is EIC and CNM clear. His hips were OFA good. To view full pedigree and pictures of Otis, visit our website at www.dakotasunrisekennelssd.com. For more information about breeding to Otis, please contact Ed at 612-240-1130 or email at [email protected].


----------

